# Bowtech Assasin



## bobbybullard (Feb 26, 2012)

Has anyone shot the Bowtech Assasin I have and its awesome. I have never shot a bow that feels that good. I want to know what everyone thinks of the Assasin.


----------



## cbd10pt (Jun 11, 2004)

Bought my son one great bow for $


----------



## bobbybullard (Feb 26, 2012)

I bought one its set up at 28.5 inch draw shooting 360 grain arrow 299 dos


----------



## PeteTschantz (Jan 3, 2007)

picked mine up last night (first compound). Really like the way it shoots.

57# 29" dl


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

My Archery club members are all starting to buy this model , and none of them were Bowtech owners before ! 

They like the grip , feel , no vibration , price tag ( none of them traded in their old bow ) , speed , etc . and guess that yours trully will be looking into this bow ! :darkbeer:


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

i wanted one but they didnt come in my draw , so i bought the heartbreaker (same bow just for short archers).
my brother bought an assassin a month ago and hasnt put it down. he let me shoot it and it just like shooting
my hb. great bow


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Ya I have the Bowtech AssassinSD (another short version) and I really like it.

I have heard some people (mostly women) complain about the "harshness" of the cams, but personally I like the hard cam, and I find with a little adjustment can be quite tame. It has a nice solid back wall and it is fast, quiet, and short enough ATA to maneuver in a stand without being ridiculously short/unforgiving.

There is really a lot of performance in this bow. IBO the Assassin is 333fps -- (with a 7" BH). I was considering buying a USED Mathews (and spending MORE money) and shot a few, but this one actually seemed QUIETER/more solid (did NOT expect that). 

If you are thinking of buying a $1000+ bow 1 or 2 yrs old.. try this bow and I think you'll change your mind! :darkbeer:


----------



## bobbybullard (Feb 26, 2012)

Its Truely amazing how Bowtech can make a product this Good and make it that reasonable on the price tag.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

The Assassin SD makes 24". It's a Heartbreaker on steroids. 70 pounds.
for the money these two are the best on the market. IMO..


----------



## BTAssasin87 (Mar 13, 2012)

Just bought the 2012 Assasin and love it. Put on a QAD ultrarest HDX, 7 inch octane piston stab, saunders hyperglide cable slide, limbsaver limb dampeners, and a kisser button... damn thing is accurate and even quiter! Also put a torqueless custom grip on order (cant wait)!


----------

